# Article in Warbird Digest Magazine



## goflihi (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello all, I lost the password and was having trouble logging on as aerofotografik. Old age creeping up I guess.

Added my avatar. Image is from my visit with F.S. "Gabby Gabreski" in 1999. He was telling me "always check your six, never let them get on your six". Damn good advice from one of the greatest aviators of WW2.

Been busy working up new images and have posted a couple latest. If anyone is interested or subscribes to Warbird Digest magazine, you'll find a feature article on my fine art warbird photography. Anywhooha, hope some will enjoy the story.

Latest images are of Jack Roush's P-51B OLD CROW and Butch Schroeder's P-47 Thunderbolt "Hairless Joe". This P-47 HS1 replaces the simple cowl off side shot that was HS1.

Scheduling more shoots soon.

Enjoy,
Chris
Aero-Fotografik


----------



## fly boy (Mar 6, 2009)

nice shots for the internal engine parts i have always wanted to see those


----------



## evangilder (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice shots, Chris.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice shots.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2009)

Cool pics! Vibrant colors.


----------



## goflihi (Mar 7, 2009)

I think I'll finally make it up to Vintage Wings of Canada museum in Gatineau end of this month or begining of next to shoot an FG-1D and a Spitfire cockpit. Those should be excellent additions to Big Beautiful Doll and Glacier Girl. Will also re-shoot the cockpit of Hairless Joe for maximum drama. Prior to that it was just a hand held quickie shot. See attached. This is o.k. but not my favorite angle, I like to get as near to sitting in cockpit view looking out the windscreen as possible and of course replacing hangar walls/doors with a dramatic sky scene. 

Of note in the March/April issue of Warbird Digest is nose artist *Don Ricci*, fantastic talent in carrying on the torch. Check out Don's work at Home - Artwork By Don Ricci. You can view close-ups of his work, totally awesome. After all, the nose art is the plane's "identity".

Chris
Aero-Fotografik


----------



## goflihi (Mar 7, 2009)

Czesc Wurger, in Warbird Digest, I included a shot of my hometown, Olszyna, PL and farm home just outside of town in the article. Of course you know the Polish connection Gabby Gabreski had. He went back every year to visit Poland. 

Chris
Aero-Fotografik


----------



## goflihi (Mar 29, 2009)

Chasing The Dream, nice book Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Chris. 8)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2009)

goflihi said:


> Czesc Wurger, in Warbird Digest, I included a shot of my hometown, Olszyna, PL and farm home just outside of town in the article. Of course you know the Polish connection Gabby Gabreski had. He went back every year to visit Poland.
> 
> Chris
> Aero-Fotografik



Cześć Chris,

Yep I do.Thank you


----------

